# Battery keeps dying



## 2017 (12 mo ago)

I don't use my 2017 Chevy Cruze very often and need to get the battery jumped too often I heard about a battery maintainer, is this something I can put on my car so I don't have to keep getting the new battery charged. Had the original battery replaced 10 months ago by AAA and my car battery has died twice in the last 2 months.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Any maintainer will work on any 12v battery. 

My car only gets used once a month these days..Haven't had to jump it yet.


----------



## 2017 (12 mo ago)

snowwy66 said:


> Any maintainer will work on any 12v battery.
> 
> My car only gets used once a month these days..Haven't had to jump it yet.


Thank you for your quick response. Just keep getting the same reprimand from the auto repair AAA sends out that I have to use my car more. They say I have to drive it not just idle it in my driveway for the battery to keep it's charge. I've never driven much in any of my cars including my 2017 Cruze and never had a battery issue before this.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

I don't know what other cars you have. But todays cars have a lot more computers. 

My 17 has a .25 amp draw when it's off. 

And yes. They're right. It takes a lot of amps to start the car..idle isn't enough to replenish everything taken out..Unless you plan on idling for awhile. Which really isn't good for the motor.

My boy did the same thing. His car sat. So his battery would go dead..if he was going to drive it. He used my maintainer for 24 hours to give him enough charge to get started. Eventually he changed the battery. And didn't have a problem after that.

So yes. Drive it or use a maintainer.
It's possible your battery may be on it's last leg also.



2017 said:


> Thank you for your quick response. Just keep getting the same reprimand from the auto repair AAA sends out that I have to use my car more. They say I have to drive it not just idle it in my driveway for the battery to keep it's charge. I've never driven much in any of my cars including my 2017 Cruze and never had a battery issue before this.


----------



## 2017 (12 mo ago)

snowwy66 said:


> I don't know what other cars you have. But todays cars have a lot more computers.
> 
> My 17 has a .25 amp draw when it's off.
> 
> ...


It's a new battery AAA put in 9 months ago replaceing original 2017 battery after it wouldn't hold a charge any longer. Thanks again for your advise.


----------



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

Most every modern car draws off the battery when shut down. Some very very expensive cars can only go a few days before the battery is drained. Installing a battery tender is the best solution, I have done it on a couple cars. They can often be mounted under the hood with a little creativity, then just run the cord out the front.

For anyone interested the following link is for the under hood charger I have actually used before.


https://www.amazon.com/NOCO-GENIUS2D-Direct-Mount-Temperature-Compensation/dp/B07W3QSMF9/ref=sr_1_3?crid=CKMY0O4FJSZM&keywords=noco+genius+2d&qid=1642443794&sprefix=noco+genius+2d%2Caps%2C135&sr=8-3


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Saved in the Amazon app. For future purchase.


----------



## 2017 (12 mo ago)

Johnny B said:


> Most every modern car draws off the battery when shut down. Some very very expensive cars can only go a few days before the battery is drained. Installing a battery tender is the best solution, I have done it on a couple cars. They can often be mounted under the hood with a little creativity, then just run the cord out the front.
> 
> For anyone interested the following link is for the under hood charger I have actually used before.
> 
> ...


I checked it out on Amazon but it doesn't mention that it fits a battery that is mounted in the trunk. My 2017 Chevy Cruze hatchback has it's battery in the back/trunk/hatchback?


----------



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

2017 said:


> doesn't mention that it fits a battery that is mounted in the trunk


That will make the installation easier. 
Then just run the cord out past the trunk seal. Or even better run the cord out the bottom through a trunk drain, then zip tie the end somewhere accessible.

This is how I would go, but if installing it is to much just get the other model that is meant to be removed before driving.



Amazon.com


----------



## 2017 (12 mo ago)

Johnny B said:


> That will make the installation easier.
> Then just run the cord out past the trunk seal. Or even better run the cord out the bottom through a trunk drain, then zip tie the end somewhere accessible.
> 
> This is how I would go, but if installing it is to much just get the other model that is meant to be removed before driving.
> ...


Thank you so much for all the links and info. Just another quick question, may seem silly but where would I take my car to install this. I'm a disabled senior citizen and my days of attempting a job like this are long gone. Any auto parts place or dealership? Thank you once again.


----------



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

This is what I would do. Call a local car stereo/remote start/heated seats installer and ask if they will do it. It is easy work any shop can do it. Just don't let anyone gouge you, the work should take about an hour, or less.


----------

